# Some new items



## Johnturner (Jul 18, 2015)

In Order - Shift pen, lever action, some key chains and EKG Pen
For the Shift pen I have no idea what the wood is. It started as black I thought it was African Blackwood, but when I turned it it was like this inside. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2015)

That first one looks kinda like Buckeye Burl.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2015)

Although the more I look at it, it could be some Black dyed Boxelder Burl. I've dyed some purple that took dye really well in parts and not at all in other parts and almost looked like that.....


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 18, 2015)

Buckeye burl rings a bell. I thunk I grabbed one of those and forgot which one it was.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice work, John!

How's the quality on the shift lever kit?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 18, 2015)

Good looking bunch there John . The first one does look like buckeye burl to me also .


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I thought the quality on the shifter pen was pretty good. The shifter and lever action are strictly for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice work on all those John.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice collection. Like the buckeye pen the best. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

That's a bunch of nice stuff John! Are the key chains a small storage container?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 20, 2015)

They all look great from here.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2015)

You've got to calm down, John -- your pulse is going wild there 

Nice work!


----------

